# How do I stupid violent drunk proof my pen?



## bkwilmott

I had built a chicken pen 6x6 with stuff they can get on top of. It was made out of a 1x4 lumber frame supported by 2x2's. Temporarily it had a tarp roof for protection from animals sun and weather. It was caged with standard gauge chicken wire. The door had a simple pin and hole design. It was easy to maintain. Due to its height I had an easy access to provide feed water and cleaning. I had Australorps, Americana, Barred Rock and Rhode Island Reds mostly since 1 week old to 5-6 months of age. I babied them and fussed over them all the time. My daughter took care of them before church Sunday. They were fine she said. She left for church 945 am. I went out to check on them at 11 am and found my entire flock had been murdered. During investigation I found there was no blood and no wounds to any of my chicken who all died from broken necks. Nothing inside the pen was disturbed. There was not a whole lot of feathers. There was a hole in the side in the chicken wire measuring 20 inches long 9 inches wide and seemed to stretch from side to side. The hole was 20 inches off the ground. I live in Cleveland TX the only preditors for chicken are snakes, skunks, raccoons, owls loose dogs and maybe cats. All the wild animals are nocturnal while there are no loose dogs here and the cats never bother with them. Also cats would have gone threw an opening in the tarp. I do have a neighbor who is a violent drunk woman. At least 1 time a month she gets extremely drunk and terrorizes the neighborhood. A lot of people have seen her damaging property but no one has been able to prove it with evidence. We want to start over. I will be looking for cheap cameras and changing the enclosure to a pad lock system. What can I do for the pen itself to be sure she wont cut it again.


----------



## Bee

Do you live where they have mink or fisher cats? They've been known to slaughter a whole flock out of blood lust.

Or, do you have a neighbor that doesn't like the sound or smell of your flock?


----------



## hennypenny68

Wow I would deff say it was human if there was no blood and feathers every were and they all had broken necks sounds like some only a human could do. I would deff get some cameras set up if you do start over so you can catch what ever did this. Sorry for loss and if I can think of any thing else I will let you know.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

I'm so sorry for your loss! Hugs!  I do think you should put up cameras and present the "neighbor terrorizing" evidence to the police department. Get some realistic "fake chickens" (chicken models and a button controlled "cluck") and when whatever came comes back, arm your cameras and watch what happens to the fake chickens. Also, maybe a thermal camera. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

Also, to make this thread a bit happier, why not arm the chickens with egg grenades?  Just my attempt at humor.


----------



## GratefulGirl

OMG I can't imagine how anyone could be so cruel! So sorry for your loss! Go with hardware cloth it's very strong maybe even hot wire. Cameras are a great idea I wouldn't hesitate to go to the police with evidence. Bless your heart!


----------



## hennypenny68

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> Also, to make this thread a bit happier, why not arm the chickens with egg grenades?  Just my attempt at humor.


Love that idea just make sure there rotten so when caught there a dead giveaway lol


----------



## TheLazyL

bkwilmott said:


> .. my entire flock had been murdered. ...chicken wire measuring 20 inches long 9 inches wide and seemed to stretch from side to side. ....


Why did you use chicken wire instead of 1/2" wire fabric?


----------



## piglett

beef up the cop & add a lock


----------



## 7chicks

Are you sure it was your neighbor? There would have been foot prints surrounding I would think. Predators like ***** can easily reach through chicken wire. I won't use anything less that 1/4 inch hardware cloth on my run. If it was your neighbor, set the coop up like a shed and put a lock on it along with the run besides a surveillance camera. A trail cam is a cheap way to have a camera set up too which is next on my list. I have a pyscho old fart that likes to harrass besides looney tune neighbors across the road that I do not trust. (Looney tunes actually assaulted another neighbor on their own property besides stalks them at all hours. One of those nice families that suck off the system the system at the expense of the rest of us.)


----------



## Sundancers

piglett said:


> beef up the cop & add a lock


Along with a few trail cams ...


----------



## Sundancers

bkwilmott said:


> I had built a chicken pen 6x6 with stuff they can get on top of. It was made out of a 1x4 lumber frame supported by 2x2's. Temporarily it had a tarp roof for protection from animals sun and weather. It was caged with standard gauge chicken wire. The door had a simple pin and hole design. It was easy to maintain. Due to its height I had an easy access to provide feed water and cleaning. I had Australorps, Americana, Barred Rock and Rhode Island Reds mostly since 1 week old to 5-6 months of age. I babied them and fussed over them all the time. My daughter took care of them before church Sunday. They were fine she said. She left for church 945 am. I went out to check on them at 11 am and found my entire flock had been murdered. During investigation I found there was no blood and no wounds to any of my chicken who all died from broken necks. Nothing inside the pen was disturbed. There was not a whole lot of feathers. There was a hole in the side in the chicken wire measuring 20 inches long 9 inches wide and seemed to stretch from side to side. The hole was 20 inches off the ground. I live in Cleveland TX the only preditors for chicken are snakes, skunks, raccoons, owls loose dogs and maybe cats. All the wild animals are nocturnal while there are no loose dogs here and the cats never bother with them. Also cats would have gone threw an opening in the tarp. I do have a neighbor who is a violent drunk woman. At least 1 time a month she gets extremely drunk and terrorizes the neighborhood. A lot of people have seen her damaging property but no one has been able to prove it with evidence. We want to start over. I will be looking for cheap cameras and changing the enclosure to a pad lock system. What can I do for the pen itself to be sure she wont cut it again.


On a side note of the trail cams ... Report it.

First with wildlife officers and then the police. Be honest and upfront but have a record.

The Wildlife officer is trained to know what wild critters you have in your area. (four legged ) that could have caused the problem. (if any)

Then after talking with them ... call the police, just to put it on record. (date, time & person you spoke with and what they told you to do.)

A written record works well with a bad neighbor...

Best of luck


----------



## piglett

bkwilmott said:


> I do have a neighbor who is a violent drunk woman. At least 1 time a month she gets extremely drunk and terrorizes the neighborhood. A lot of people have seen her damaging property but no one has been able to prove it with evidence.


i'm not saying you should use it but there is always the three "S" rule

Shoot
Shovel
Shutup



piglett


----------



## hennypenny68

You should set up a electric fence hook it up to the chicken fence lock your girls inside and when she come over and attempts to break open the wire she will get the shock of a life time and if you wet the ground before hand it's even worse wam bam thankyou mam she will get a big surprise. Sorry I just don't tolerate neighbours like that I have one in my neighbour hood as well.


----------



## Bee

I've noticed the OP has not reposted...we could be just talking to the wall at this time.


----------



## hennypenny68

Bee said:


> I've noticed the OP has not reposted...we could be just talking to the wall at this time.


Wouldn't be the first time I've talk to the wall Bee bahahahaha I have teenagers now there's times I know I'm talking to the wall lol


----------



## Bee

Ain't that the truth...let me give you a sad bit of truth on that. It doesn't stop for a long time and on some, it never does. Frustrating, to say the least.


----------



## piglett

Bee said:


> I've noticed the OP has not reposted...we could be just talking to the wall at this time.


maybe the OP knows about the three S rule already
that is why he/she did not respond further
the drunk chicken killer is now a missing person 

piglett


----------



## Bee

Or...he didn't stop at just the chickens.


----------



## puppidoodle

So sorry for your loss. I would take pictures and go to the sheriff. There is a substance called "red handed" an invisible powder that turns red with water, it is indelible, might help to catch the person, if it was human. Creepy.


----------

